# What to do with cabbage in the summer?



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

We have lots of cabbage which is not a vegetable we eat much of. I'm not up to making sauerkraut yet, which I hope to do with the fall crop. There's only so much coleslaw 2 people can eat. I am going to make my husbands favorite stuffed cabbage recipe even though it's in the high 90's today...And that's it for ideas!


----------



## terapin (Sep 7, 2013)

Fish Tacos ! I use this recipe, but substitute the fish for anything local (tilapia) I also usually just fry the fish. <shrug>

Grilled Paiche Tacos with Pickled Veggies



1 1/2 cup finely sliced green cabbage
1 red bell pepper, seeded and diced
5 radishes, diced
1 jalapeÃ±o pepper, seeded and minced
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/8 teaspoon fine sea salt, divided
3/4 pound boneless, skinless paiche fillet, in one piece
1/2 teaspoon no-salt-added chili powder
4 100% whole grain tortillas

In a large bowl, combine cabbage, bell pepper, radishes, jalapeÃ±o, vinegar and a pinch of the salt, and toss to combine. Cover and refrigerate at least 1 hour and up to 1 day. Drain before serving.

Prepare a grill for medium-high-heat cooking. Sprinkle paiche with chili powder and remaining salt, and place in a grilling basket or on a double layer of aluminum foil. Grill, turning the basket once (or flipping fish with a spatula if using foil), until fish is just cooked through, 8 to 10 minutes. Transfer fish to a plate and break into chunks, using a fork. Place tortillas on the grill and grill until warm and lightly browned, about 30 seconds per side. Fill tortillas with fish and pickled vegetables.


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

Fermented sour kroute


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Fry up some bacon then remove the bacon and crumble. In the drippings, pile in the chopped cabbage and fry for a few minutes. You want the cabbage to be soft, yet somewhat crunchy. Add back the bacon, toss together and serve.

I can corned beef when it's on sale around St. Paddy's day. You can add a pint jar of that to the cabbage - Corned beef and Cabbage.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I am making some filled bread today- using lamb and other greens here, but have used cabbage before. They are so handy to freeze, and use as a quick meal. Sort of like a pasty, but I use yeast bread dough. Forgot the real name of them.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXnSYmW-H-M[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTbEE8AVWZ8[/ame]
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

My aunt will make stuffed cabbage and freeze them for quick dinners on busy nights.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

toss it in a crockpot with some corned beef... makes for great rubins later in the week..


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

What great ideas! I am salivating. I love the idea of having canned corned beef and cabbage on hand. DH loves it and loves to make red flannel hash, me not so much, it's a little salty. But I do love Reubens. And I'd love to play around with making pasty's (pasties?).


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

We made this recentlu & everyone liked it: http://www.southyourmouth.com/2014/01/unstuffed-cabbage-roll-skillet.html?m=1


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's a recipe I use a lot in the summer. It's great if you like Asian flavors.

6 TB rice vinegar
6 TB vegetable oil
5 TB peanut butter
3 TB soy sauce
3 TB packed brown sugar
2 TB minced, peeled fresh ginger
1 1/2 TB minced garlic

5 cups green cabbage
2 cups red cabbage (but it doesn't matter, you don't need both -- use whatever you have)
2 large red or yellow bell peppers, sliced into matchstick-sized strips
2 medium carrots, peeled and cut into matchstick-sized strips
8 large green onions, chopped
1/2 cup chopped, fresh cilantro

Whisk first 7 ingredients in a small bowl to blend. Combine remaining ingredients in a large bowl. Add dressing and toss to coat. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

Serves 8-10.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's another one if you like Asian style food:

Yakisoba Chicken

1/4 teaspoon sesame oil
1-1/2 teaspoons vegetable oil
1 tablespoon chile paste
1 clove garlic, chopped
2 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves, cut into 1 inch cubes
1/4 cup soy sauce 1/2 onion, sliced lengthwise into eighths
1/2 medium head cabbage, coarsely chopped
1 carrot, coarsely chopped
1/4 pound soba noodles, cooked and drained

In a large skillet or wok, combine sesame oil, canola oil and chili paste. Stir fry 30 seconds. Add garlic and stir fry an additional 30 seconds. Add chicken and 1/4 cup of the soy sauce and stir fry until chicken is no longer pink. Remove mixture from pan, set aside and keep warm.

In the emptied pan combine the onion, cabbage and carrots. Stir fry until cabbage begins to wilt. Stir in the remaining soy sauce, cooked noodles and the chicken mixture to pan and mix to blend. 

Serves 3-4 generously.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Raeven - my husband likes anything asian with peanut butter in it!! And I have everything on hand, even the bell peppers, which while ours won't be ready for a long time I bought some for family visiting. It'll be a good way to use them up as DH seems to think having any grocery store veggies in the fridge is a sacrilege.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea how long it takes to heat up frozen stuffed cabbage rolls or thaw them? We don't have a microwave.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is a recipe for cabbage rolls from Stocking Up.

*Savory Stuffed Cabbage Rolls*

16 very large or 20 smaller cabbage leaves
1/2 c. brown rice, cooked with
1/2 c. barley (barley will be slightly undercooked)
2 lbs. ground beef
1/2 c. chopped onion
1 Tblspn salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
2 eggs

_For Serving:_

2 c. tomato sauce
2 c. stewed tomatoes
2 Tblspn oil
3 Tblspn honey (or sugar)
1/4 c. lemon juice
1/4 c. seedless raisins (optional)

Prepare cabbage leaves by covering entire head of cabbage with boiling water and steaming for about 5 minutes. Drain. Carefully remove the required number of leaves.

Combine grains, beef, onion, salt, pepper and eggs. Put about 2 T. of mixture on each leaf. Tuck in sides and roll up carefully. You may have to secure the roll with a toothpick.

_*To freeze:*_ As soon as cabbage rolls have been formed, pack into freezer container, label, date and freeze immediately. (pack the number of rolls you will need into each container)

_*When ready to serve:*_ Place rolls in a deep casserole dish. Pour tomato sauce, stewed tomatoes and oil over them. Cover and bake in a preheated 350 deg. oven for 1 1/2 hrs. Add the honey (or sugar), lemon juice and raisins to the sauce and cook 30 min. longer. Serve with sour cream as a garnish and accompany the meal with black bread and butter.

Yield: 16-20 cabbage rolls.


----------



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

Haluski. Make soups and freeze....ham, cabbage, and potato.....ham and bean......ham, potato, and dumplin'.....cabbage roll soup.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Vosey said:


> Raeven - my husband likes anything asian with peanut butter in it!! And I have everything on hand, even the bell peppers, which while ours won't be ready for a long time I bought some for family visiting. It'll be a good way to use them up as DH seems to think having any grocery store veggies in the fridge is a sacrilege.


If your hubs likes those flavors, I expect this will become a favorite recipe at your house. I bring this to potlucks a lot... never have any to bring home.  And it's healthful, too!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

all the recipies sound great. i had two very large cabbages, sliced them thin , blanched them and dehydrated them...they are realy good, just add hot water let them sit, fry up with backon grease.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Fermented cabbage... sauerkraut... is not that hard. I just made a batch yesterday.

Chopping the cabbage was the hardest part.

5 pounds of cabbage. 3 TBSP salt. Put it in a crock and kept working it, almost like kneading bread for a while, then sort of punching it down. After working it for a while, it made it's own juice so I didn't have any need to add water.

Had a Corelle plate that was just slightly smaller than the inside diameter of the crock and put that on top of the cabbage. Put a gallon or so of water in a zip lock bag and placed that on top of the plate. Covered with a towel and it's doing it's thing in my parents' basement. Should be a week or two until we have sauerkraut. I'll check on it every day or to just to make sure there's nothing going badly and maybe skim off anything that shouldn't be there on the top.

I was planning on freezing what doesn't get eaten fairly quickly. Didn't want to can it because I want the wonderful "probiotics" that are forming.



P.S. If you make vegetable soup, it's not the same without some cabbage in it.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

pistolsmom said:


> Haluski. Make soups and freeze....ham, cabbage, and potato.....ham and bean......ham, potato, and dumplin'.....cabbage roll soup.


I had never heard of Haluski, but just saw your recipe in the frugal meals thread - thanks! 

And I make lots and lots of soups, just not in the summer when the temps are in the 90's - 100's here! I'll probably dehydrate some for soups.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok I know you said you had enough coleslaw, but this recipe allows you to freeze it and bring it out later. I like this in summer when it's hot and the slaw is still slightly frozen, its so refreshing. One warning I cut and pasted the recipe from allrecipes.com and it calls for 2 cups sugar, way too much, so taste the vinegar mixture and only add as much sugar as you like, I only use 3/4 to 1 cup of sugar.

2 pounds shredded cabbage
1 tablespoon salt
2 cups white sugar
1 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup water
1 teaspoon celery seed
1 teaspoon dry mustard
2 large carrots, shredded

Mix shredded cabbage and salt together in a colander; drain for 1 hour. Squeeze moisture from cabbage. Stir carrots into cabbage and divide cabbage mixture between pint containers.
Whisk sugar, vinegar, water, celery seed, and dry mustard together in saucepan over medium high heat; bring to a boil for 1 minute. Cool. Pour cooled vinegar dressing mixture over cabbage mixture, cover containers, and freeze. Thaw before serving.

Some recipes add shredded green pepper.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I LOVE the idea of frozen coleslaw! We do a lot of slow smoked pork butts and similar in the winter, but I often don't have the ingredients for slaw then. 

It's seriously too hot to even grill in the middle of the summer, and we don't do charcoal when the fire threat is extreme, but that will soon pass...


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Raeven - your asian slaw was amazing! Serves 8-10, but it was so good we ate more than 1/2....

DH is really bugging me for stuffed cabbage, I think that'll be next weekend if it's not too hot. 

Now I'm hoping all our fall cabbage does well as you have all given me great ideas!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Cabbage and noodles

1 lb bacon, cut into one inch pieces
1 head cabbage, chopped
2-3 cloves garlic, chopped
1 onion, chopped
1 pkg egg noodles

Prepare the noodles and set aside. Fry bacon until cooked through but not crispy. You can drain off some of the fat or not; either way tastes good. Add garlic and onion and cook over medium heat until onion is translucent. Add cabbage and cook until tender. Add noodles. Makes a great big pot of it.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Well with cabbage (and some green tomatoes) you could make a green tomato chow chow. Another thought would be to make some kimchi. Or dehydrate it and save it for adding to soups etc when there is no cabbage growing.
Also there are quite a few recipes at http://allrecipes.com/recipes/fruits-and-vegetables/vegetables/cabbage/

Another neat thought (and one I want to try) is using cabbage in place of pasta. If you go to google and search for "using cabbage instead of pasta" (without the quotes) a number of links come up.

Hope the ideas help.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone steam cabbage, a little butter and Mrs. Dash. Or cooked in a pot with tight fitting lid with a TBS of butter, stir often until wilted, served with a little sea salt and pepper....James


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Vosey said:


> Raeven - your asian slaw was amazing! Serves 8-10, but it was so good we ate more than 1/2....


Vosey, I'm so glad you both enjoyed it! It's one of my favorite recipes, also. Especially wonderful with anything barbecue.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

fried rice or noodles with cabbage. irish recipes colcannon ie potatoes and cabbage mashed. I like I like just fried cabbage.

I need to do more cabbage rolls but I would like to make tons and then freeze or exchange and I don't remember until too close to dinner.


----------

